# LED Tape Lights--who's got some they like?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Like- Nora lighting. Except the ko in their drivers is a bit troubling to remove.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Diode LED.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Maxim uber alles, but flexfire is pretty good too. Not super impressed with Diode LED.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Kichler has worked well for us. We use their tape light on almost all of our kitchen remodels. 

Question: How many of you use a diffuser on under cabinet or toe kick lights? We have one contractor who requests them on every job, but I just can't see a difference in the light. I understand using them where the tape will be seen, but under a cabinet or toe kick makes no sense to me.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Diode LED.


Any idea how they compare in price and quality to Kichler? 

My lighting supplier just put up a Diode display and it seems like they have more options than Kichler.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

I use this stuff by WAC

http://www.waclighting.com/products/209


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Barjack said:


> Kichler has worked well for us. We use their tape light on almost all of our kitchen remodels.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: How many of you use a diffuser on under cabinet or toe kick lights? We have one contractor who requests them on every job, but I just can't see a difference in the light. I understand using them where the tape will be seen, but under a cabinet or toe kick makes no sense to me.



We just had about 35 linear feet of strip led installed. The light looked fine to most. You could tell there were some hot spots. The problem was at night. The black granite was like a mirror and you could see each led in the reflection. That and the hot spots on the counter were very noticeable. 
Once the diffuser was on, the was pretty damn impressive. Very smooth, no hotspots and it looked like a continuous even light even in the reflection.
I think it is worth it depending on the style of light and the work surface.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Barjack, it depends on the LEDs. There are two different ways these can go sideways: some LEDs are very directional, so they only light material directly under the tape, poorly lighting material in front of or behind the tape on the counter. Wpgshocker's point is also a good one: if there's specular (mirror-like) material--a glass, a polished counter, or even a shiny apple--under the tape the LEDs will be visible, perhaps even a glare source.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks, everyone for the replies!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I use WAC lighting. Probably because that's what my supplier sells. Never had a problem with them but they might be more expensive then some other brands.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like the Diode LED tape. I wish they would improve the connectors to the tape. They can be a pita sometimes.

I forgot to mention they make dimmable and non dimmable drivers. They have a chart on the website that will show what dimmers are compatible. The tape comes in a 1.2 watts per foot version called Fluidview and a 2.4 watts per per foot version called blaze.


----------



## fargowires (Aug 26, 2010)

CT Tom said:


> I use this stuff by WAC
> 
> http://www.waclighting.com/products/209


That's some good stuff, but pricey around here.


----------



## fargowires (Aug 26, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> We just had about 35 linear feet of strip led installed. The light looked fine to most. You could tell there were some hot spots. The problem was at night. The black granite was like a mirror and you could see each led in the reflection. That and the hot spots on the counter were very noticeable.
> Once the diffuser was on, the was pretty damn impressive. Very smooth, no hotspots and it looked like a continuous even light even in the reflection.
> I think it is worth it depending on the style of light and the work surface.
> 
> ...


With granite, we always use diffusers. Big diff with the designers and homeowners.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

fargowires said:


> That's some good stuff, but pricey around here.


I like it mainly for the fact that I have had zero issues dimming it. No blink or flicker, and it'll dim from 100% to about 2% with no fall off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I like the Diode LED tape. I wish they would improve the connectors to the tape. They can be a pita sometimes.
> 
> I forgot to mention they make dimmable and non dimmable drivers. They have a chart on the website that will show what dimmers are compatible. The tape comes in a 1.2 watts per foot version called Fluidview and a 2.4 watts per per foot version called blaze.


I agree about the connectors. The solder on the tape is so soft the connections are literally a 1-shot deal. Sometimes I need to deform them to get them to make a connection.

I like the blaze, especially the warm white. Everyone I've installed it for in the kitchen as undercab lights loves it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We installed the Diode LED Fluidview tape lighting on some crown moulding that was installed 3" below the drywall ceiling in a master bedroom. It was installed on the inside of the crown moulding where it couldn't be seen. The lighting looks awesome. We installed it on a dimmer switch. I think we'll try the Blaze Diode LED tape on the next under cabinet lighting job.

On a side note, the customer was in her late seventies and she had mirrors installed above her bed. :laughing:

We did not install the mirrors.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

When people install the Diode LED Blaze tape are you using the channel, DLED's covers or...?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

randolph333 said:


> When people install the Diode LED Blaze tape are you using the channel, DLED's covers or...?


I'll install the tape in a channel along with a plastic diffuser.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I like the Diode LED tape. I wish they would improve the connectors to the tape. They can be a pita sometimes.
> 
> I forgot to mention they make dimmable and non dimmable drivers. They have a chart on the website that will show what dimmers are compatible. The tape comes in a 1.2 watts per foot version called Fluidview and a 2.4 watts per per foot version called blaze.


I never ever use the connectors. Your being for trouble. Solder your wire directly to the ribbon.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you, everyone. This, plus a visit to the local distributor, and a call to Elemental/Diode, have put me in a position to write my spec and estimate.

BTW, if you're going for a particular measurable light level, make _sure_ to request the LM-79 report for the particular tape you intend to use. _Caveat specificator_, or whatever the declension is.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I never ever use the connectors. Your being for trouble. Solder your wire directly to the ribbon.


I agree. We will start soldering them.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

great feedback, been looking for which solution we want to provide as well.


----------



## Texas_LED_Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

Barjack said:


> Kichler has worked well for us. We use their tape light on almost all of our kitchen remodels.
> 
> Question: How many of you use a diffuser on under cabinet or toe kick lights? We have one contractor who requests them on every job, but I just can't see a difference in the light. I understand using them where the tape will be seen, but under a cabinet or toe kick makes no sense to me.


There is a reason he requests a diffuser...granite counter tops reflects the glare from the diodes while the difuser masks it making it appear more like a florescent lamp is under there.


----------



## wholesale_guy (May 10, 2015)

I get nothing but positive feedback from customers who have used liteline tapelights. 


http://www.liteline.com/catalogue.php?source=LED Products&l2=LED Tape&page=1


----------



## red913 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm going to give these a shot. They're super cheap. Hopefully they don't burn out in 2 weeks. lol. But they're just going to be nailed up under our patio overhang. So easy to replace if it's an issue.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

red913 said:


> I'm going to give these a shot. They're super cheap. Hopefully they don't burn out in 2 weeks. lol. But they're just going to be nailed up under our patio overhang. So easy to replace if it's an issue.


You're going to have a hard time convincing anybody that these at $6.40 per 5/m roll compares to the typical stuff that's at $119 per 5/m roll. I'd bet it falls off the surface even before the bulbs start burning out in 2 weeks.


----------



## swarski (Sep 15, 2015)

red913 said:


> I'm going to give these a shot. They're super cheap. Hopefully they don't burn out in 2 weeks. lol. But they're just going to be nailed up under our patio overhang. So easy to replace if it's an issue.


dont worry about them burning out ...worry about them burning


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Kitchler is worth the money and have the best connectors


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I buy the stuff on amazon for $15 bucks a roll. 3M tape and it works out great. Sometimes I use a diffuser sometimes I do not. Been using it for 3 years and haven't really had a fail yet.


----------



## Jhodges21 (Sep 16, 2015)

http://www.merkkoledlighting.co.uk/home


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My customers don't like tape. I have been putting in these cheap bars from Home Creepo for under cabinet lighting. They come in a three pack but I can stretch the driver to four. I put a switched receptacle in a useless cabinet like above the fridge. Customers love them  .


----------



## DFREY (Aug 3, 2009)

I have used these tape led lights for costumers for a couple of years. and I have them in my house and in my spa area with no problem staying up even in the damp area. I use remote dimmers with them and they work great 
I buy them from Amazon for about $10 for 16 ft. had no problem


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a local fabricator (Seattle area) who makes up light bars from tape and channel. Now if can just get them to use Lutron drivers…


----------



## swarski (Sep 15, 2015)

I am just wondering how some of you guys are using these 16ft $10 reels of lighting - I am willing to put money on it that they are not UL approved... does this not concern you at all?


----------

